# EOS 1V and new EF L II lenses. Match made in heaven or ziltch?



## gnd (May 11, 2013)

Good day. Owing a 5D2 I have some nice opportunity to get a 1V for shooting B&W film whenever situation arises. I own a 24/1.4L II and 70-200/2.8L II which I understand are calibrated for digital cameras, for example subwavelength coating (SWC) on the former. Based on your experience are these lenses a performance improvement for a 1V or mismatch?


----------



## RLPhoto (May 11, 2013)

I've used the 24LII on a rebel 2000 body with decent results. Then again, It was walmart Fuji 400 Film...


----------



## gnd (May 11, 2013)

For Ilford HP5 Plus (400, professional) rather.


----------



## risc32 (May 11, 2013)

I can't see why they wouldn't work perfectly.


----------



## rumorzmonger (May 12, 2013)

gnd said:


> Good day. Owing a 5D2 I have some nice opportunity to get a 1V for shooting B&W film whenever situation arises. I own a 24/1.4L II and 70-200/2.8L II which I understand are calibrated for digital cameras, for example subwavelength coating (SWC) on the former. Based on your experience are these lenses a performance improvement for a 1V or mismatch?



I don't think you lens choice will make a huge difference - there isn't any combination of film/processing/scanning available for 35mm that will even remotely maintain the superb optical quality of the new lenses through to your end result.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 12, 2013)

While resolution may be limited by film, the higher contrast of the new lenses should be better. I'd expect that you would be pleased, but if I were only using film, I'd hang onto my version 1 lenses.


----------



## RGF (May 13, 2013)

Film - what is that. Wait, last seen around 1044 when the Normans invaded in England


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 13, 2013)

I think the issue was that film absorbed light whilst sensors reflected light.

The film era lenses were potentially prone to ghosting, whilst the digital era lenses had coatings on the rear elements to counteract this. In practise I've only seen one lens with horrific ghosting, the _*75*_-300 USM.

I wouldn't worry about it. If anything the new lenses will get more out of your 1V.

It seems from comments that it's assumed that digital is now ahead of film. I would welcome a comparison between ilford XP2 super with a red filter and a 1DX set to mono or with a red filter.

Ilford XP2 super is fairly grainy, but with a pleasing pattern, and with a red filter, decent contrast for a chromagenic (panchromatic, eff that, I'm not a masochist)

Folk may cry 'off-topic' butthe digital / film comparison has already been drawn..


----------



## gnd (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks to all. 
I finally got the 1V for complimentarily shooting B&W only.
My two EF L lenses really rock with it, cannot stop taking pictures (around Scotland).
Ilford is UK-based so one can still find some film and privately develop it.
I'll permanently carry my 5D2 and 1V in my bag now on.
Well, until I replace 5D2 with 5D4, though 1DX is really tempting...
Cheers


----------



## Fleetie (Jun 22, 2013)

RGF said:


> Film - what is that. Wait, last seen around 1044 when the Normans invaded in England


It was 1066 FFS.

Anyway I'm currently having some fun with some rolls of Kodak Portra 400 and my Olympus OM2SP film camera and Zuiko 50mm f/1.2 lens.

It is expensive though, compared to digital's zero-cost-per-shot (once you've bought the gear).


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 24, 2013)

A little while ago I put my EOS33v on the back of my (then) 600 F4 L IS and went chasing Herons. I used Kodachrome 64 as I had it and had to use it before they stopped processing it!
Result - 37 sharp images, beautifully exposed and all keepers. Why can't I do that with my 1D4? I do get more and better images out of the 1D4 but the rejection rate is VERY much higher.
I must get around to trying my EOS3 on my 800 (replaced the 600) - film with top notch auto focus, it should be interesting.


----------



## optikus (Jun 24, 2013)

Good morning,

as far as my own experinece teaches me - the actual lenses work as well with digital as with analog bodies. There were no problems to be reported at all. The better coating and the improved optics will bring you good results also with the excellent 1V. I use film for b&w shooting various types, and process them myself, so that cost is in good relation to effect.

Kind regards

Joerg


----------

